# MMAF GFX Grand Prix - 2010 sign up



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

*Rules:*


There will be a maximum of 8 participants. Once the first round is over, the second round will consist of two competitions, between the 4 winners of the first round. The third round will be the final, with the remaining 2 competitiors facing off for the prize.

I will make a new thread once everyone signs up, and randomly pair everyone off against each other. At the making of said thread, you have to get your entry submitted *within 3 days* to me via *PM*, and *PM* only.

If someone does not turn in their entry before the time limit, they will be disqualified and the person who they are going up against, if they turn in their entry, will move on to the next round.

Each round will be themed based, except for the very last round, which will be free for all.

Once all entries have been sent to me, I will post a thread for each pairing for people to vote in, the winners moving on to Round 2, and will continue like this until we have our winner.

Good luck!

---------------------------------

*Prizes:*

The *winner* will recieve *1,000,000 *(1 million) credits, and get to wear this belt in their sig:










The *second place* prize will be *100,000 *credits.

--------------------------------------

*GRID:*










--------------------------------------


*Registration: *

1. *MC*
2. *LiteGladiator*
3. *KryOnicle*
4. *Intermission*
5. *HitOrGetHit*
6. *Killstarz*
7. *Danm2501*
8. *Chuck8807*


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I want in  Haha, not sure how I will do, but I will give it my all for sure.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added you, and good luck.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In! Will a theme be set during each round? Or freestyle all the way through?

Great idea MC, really.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added, buddy.

I haven't quite yet decided if I'm going to just let everyone go freestyle throughout, or if I'm going to theme base each round. You'll know when the first round starts.

Each one will be a sig, though, because I feel a lot more people are more comfortable and more experienced making sigs than they are making posters and such things, and that'll bring out everyone's best work.

I know you're not a fan of sigs, but the next one we open up we'll allow posters and photo manips and such things.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, first round should be sigs IMO. But I would also like to do posters and other things like that, because I haven't done much of that and this would be a good way to get into it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm more than willing to add posters and things, if everyone wants them.

The last competition there were a few people saying that posters were hard and they werne't experienced with them.

We have up until we get everyone signed for round 1 to start, plenty of time to adjust the rules to how you guys want to play it. So, yeah, if you guys want posters/photo manips and things, I'd be more than happy to slap them in.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Im in 

And I think a theme would would best MC


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

As the winner of last years GFX GP I am gonna sit this one out and instead I will be available for all contestants to bounce ideas off and offer critiques. I am willing to help with any guidance any of you need to the best of my abilities.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am definitely in! :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am definitely in! :thumb02:


I knew you would 

What about GnP?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added HOGH.

I hope GnP and everyone else that joined up on the last one joins, we'll need most guys to join to make it to 10.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Added HOGH.
> 
> I hope GnP and everyone else that joined up on the last one joins, we'll need most guys to join to make it to 10.


I tossed a link in my sig to try and get more people to join! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, I did the same.

If anything, it'll get more people knowing about it and they will be more inclined to vote.

The minimum we need is 8. If we get 8, we're good, but I'm hoping 10.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I know there is more around here...

that last comp got 5 and it was a quick sign up.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The last one got 9.

I'm hoping guys like GnP, RyanRFC, BrianRclover, etc, show up and sign in.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope a miracle happens and NikosCC, Composure, and D.P enter and start posting loads again


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

What happened to D.P anyways?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ahem..

Slowly backs out of the thread....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

No seriously,

D.P is great... Where is he?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I have no idea. He hasn't been active for a long time. I miss the Dildo Please.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

His pudding was better then the BEST!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Put me down for this. Excellent! 

Think you should theme each round s well.

Great idea!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You've been added.

I think most of them will be themed, with the last one being free for all. That's the way I'm leaning so far.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added, welcome to the competition.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Bump

Just 3 more!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Technically, if we get 1 more we can do it. I'd rather have 10, but 8 we can do it with.

So long as we get 1 more, we're at least set for getting it done.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going to start it once we get 1 more.

8 will be an even number that works pefectly, where the last round will be 1 vs 1, without one left over.

Also, bump.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

count me in ...sigs will be alot faster so ill be able to get something in this time

congrats Kry btw that pride poster was awesome


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You've been added. 

I'll be making a thread for round 1 later today or tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

As MC has requested here are the match ups (he wanted me to post them since I am not in it.)

HitOrGetHit vs Danm2501
MC vs LiteGladiator
Chuck8807 vs Intermission
Killstarz vs Kyronicle


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/78467-mmaf-gfx-grand-prix-2010-round-1-a.html


----------

